# Suddenly Afraid of the Dark!



## Laurie (Dec 18, 2006)

My 13 year old baby, Harley has suddenly been afraid or disturbed every night this week. She has always slept with me, curled up in a little ball, snoozing. But this week within minutes of my turning off the light, she becomes restless, pacing, whining. We go outside several times to make sure she doesn't have to potty. We haven't slept much this week. However, last night , I was reading in bed using my little book light that I got from Barnes & Noble, she snoozed peacefully, until I put my book down and closed the little bitty book light. The crying, whimpering, pacing started. So, I flipped open that book light and she fell asleep and slept all night. I will be purchasing a night light, but what gives? Anybody have any ideas on what's going on with her?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You need to take him to the vet for evaluation.


----------



## 4pupperz (Feb 8, 2008)

Laurie wrote: "My 13 year old baby, Harley has suddenly been afraid or disturbed every night this week. She has always slept with me, curled up in a little ball, snoozing. But this week within minutes of my turning off the light, she becomes restless, pacing, whining. We go outside several times to make sure she doesn't have to potty. We haven't slept much this week. However, last night , I was reading in bed using my little book light that I got from Barnes & Noble, she snoozed peacefully, until I put my book down and closed the little bitty book light. The crying, whimpering, pacing started. So, I flipped open that book light and she fell asleep and slept all night. I will be purchasing a night light, but what gives? Anybody have any ideas on what's going on with her?"

I agree that a trip to the vet's is in order; possibly some major change is occurring with Harley's vision. Several years ago we had a similar experience. We have four Malt's who all sleep in the bed with us (king-sized bed!) -- and one night Pearl woke us up trembling, walking nervously all over the bed, and simply could not be quieted down. We have one of those little doggie stairs for the pupperz to get up and down from the bed themselves, and she finally went down. We brought her back up, and the same thing happened. It was so sad and frustrating to see her so frightened of who-knows-what that she preferred to sleep down on the floor away from the rest of her pack. Long story short: She experienced these "night terrors" every night we tried to get her back up into the bed with us; and we finally gave up and prepared a comfy, snuggly bed on the floor for her. I never did keep track of how long this went on ... many, many months; and it might have been a year or more. She would come up on the bed occasionally when it was still light out, or when we had the bedroom lights on; but down she went when it was dark. But then one night after being up on the bed with us when the lights were still on, we turned out the lights, and she stayed up with us, curled up by my hubby's head. And she's stayed up with us ever since, always curled up in the same place. Whenever my husband is out of town over-night on business, she gets quite nervous and shakes and quakes a bit; but eventually she'll come over by me and settle down. We'll never know what scared her; but I'm glad that time eventually took care of things. Good luck!

-Kathryn


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor baby :wub: shiloh will not go out side at night either ??


----------



## Laurie (Dec 18, 2006)

We have an appt. in March for her annual physical with my vet. I mentioned this to my office manager, she suggested that Harley may have night blindness or cateracts (sp?). So last night, I turned on the closet light and cracked open the door. She was fine. The light bugged me all night, but I'm not in charge of this household.  We'll see how things go. Well, we're off for our morning walk. Let's hope for a good day.


----------

